# Bradenton, FL - #A042919 Adult Male B&T



## shprdrsq (Jan 8, 2011)

*This DOG - ID#A042919*

ANOTHER GORGEOUS FRIEND, MALE, SCHEDULED TO DIE WITH FEMALE LISTED ABOVE ! PLEASE, CAN YOU HELP HIM BY GIVING HIM A LOVING HOME IN YOURS? THE TWO BRADENTON DOGS ARE AT THE MANATEE COUNTY ANIMAL [email protected] 941-742-5933


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Big bump for the handsome boy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

shprdrsq we want to keep you as a valuable member posting dogs...

But you will actually be able to SAVE more if you follow the proper manner of posting the info in the subject line so people will click on it to even read about the dog.

The directions are clear... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html

In the subject line post...

*City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE*

**


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MNTC.A042919

shprdrsq, it would be much easier for the rescue people on this board if you follow the instructions posted by MRL above and include a link to the listing.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The link above doesn't work for me - I couldn't find this guy or the female on PetHarbor or anywhere else - already gone perhaps.
_______________________________________
Susam

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## shprdrsq (Jan 8, 2011)

*bradenton male and female listings*

*Anyone interested in either dog would have to CALL the number of the MANATEE COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER listed under the Male's post.*


----------

